# Shooting the Recurve Hunter



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I made this today after I made the video showing the band setup on the Recurve Hunter. The target is a bean can and i am at 10 meters.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice video Wingshooter! -- Tex


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow! Where were you in the can league! Great shooting. I watched a video of you shooting a while back and never knew you were wingshooter!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Dang ... Ya didn't put that great sighting system on mine!!
Great shooting, Roger.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

tremendous marksmanship ! thanks for the vid .


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I think you have a winner with this one.


----------

